# What happens to your Wyndham and Worldmark points when you die?



## slabeaume (Oct 5, 2013)

I suppose they would go to the kids, but what if they don't want or can't keep up the maintenance fees?  Are they held liable for it?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 5, 2013)

slabeaume said:


> I suppose they would go to the kids, but what if they don't want or can't keep up the maintenance fees?  Are they held liable for it?



the short answer is no, but, you should talk to your estate attorney about it


----------



## CraigWMF (Oct 5, 2013)

I would think your kids would go through a resale agent, sale it, and have some extra money to spend.   :whoopie:


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 5, 2013)

slabeaume said:


> I suppose they would go to the kids, but what if they don't want or can't keep up the maintenance fees?  Are they held liable for it?



I just heard in my last owner update that Wyndham has come up with a new program where you get to take your points with you when you pass.   

(sorry, I just could not resist).


----------



## jebloomquist (Oct 5, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> I just heard in my last owner update that Wyndham has come up with a new program where you get to take your points with you when you pass.
> 
> (sorry, I just could not resist).



Of course, it would have to be developer points only, not resale points that you can take with you when you pass.:hysterical:


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 5, 2013)

IMHO the answer is different depending on what you own

Worldmark is inheritable, including Travel Shaft Status - however since it's a membership - there is no deed to transfer so abandoning the membership by not transferring into the heir's name should be relatively simple, compared to a deeded ownership

Wyndham - Aren't there deeds involved which will require a more formal abandonment/refusal of the inheritance in order to compel the HOA to take the recorded deed back into their hands ?


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 5, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> Of course, it would have to be developer points only, not resale points that you can take with you when you pass.:hysterical:


 
I thought only VIP points allowed you into heaven resale buyers end up on the down elevator


----------



## CraigWMF (Oct 5, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I thought only VIP points allowed you into heaven resale buyers end up on the down elevator




That's called getting TravelShafted (TravelShare).  :hysterical:


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 5, 2013)

Do  some  searches. This has been  extensively  discussed in several threads.

IMHO bottom line is you need to discuss your specific  situation with an estate planning attorney where you are domiciled!

If an AARP member get one free 45 minute consultation.

Other wise contact local bar referral association  for  free or low  cost consultation.


----------



## tug1873 (Oct 6, 2013)

Talk to an atorney Your estate will be liable for all of its debts. This is alwsys the case in all states. They may have to hold back a certain amount of money before you can distribute the rest of the funds. Every state has different laws. Your kids will get whats is left after everything is paid off.

If you don't have much in the way if assets in your name it probaly not a big deal. They can not force anyone to acept a unwanted deed. If you have more then a few hundred grand you should have sone sort of estate plan. Some states take 10% just to change a name on an account.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk now Free


----------

